# GSD and a Cat?



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
so there's been this scraggly cat in my neighborhood for a few weeks now. She appeared out of nowhere and eats out of the trash. A few people have decided to try to "starve her out" by locking up their cans and not giving her any food. I have continued to give her cans of kitty food, much to my neighbor's dismay, and I am beginning to consider adopting her since she is very sweet and often attempts to come in my house. 

The only problem is Apollo. He has been friendly with cats while on walks, and has never tried to harm one. But he is rambunctious and acts like a puppy still. He has been going to obedience classes and getting more calm with more exercise and a bit of agility. But I wouldn't want to stress the kitty out with a crazy roommate after she joins the household. 

Any recommendations/tips on how to introduce them to each other or... I don't know, make it easier for them to live together? I've had both cats and dogs, but never at the same time. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Leerburg and my approach
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5062642-post32.html

Joe Galaxy can be found here as well as what I see as an alternative to the drag leash if you have a solid "place command" trained.
Why the “Place” Command is So Important and Your Dog Should Know It! : TheDogTrainingSecret.com

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/534066-my-dog-wont-get-along-my-cats.html
Cat-to-Dog Introductions | Little Big Cat

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6613370-post2.html

There is only one rule in dog cat introductions..."The dog never chases the cat!!"

So the first intro is going to be key! If the dog is non reactive to cats on the street that's great but it's not a "guarantee" that he won't react to cat in his home!

Some duplications but the central theme is all the same...'The Dog Never Chases the Cat!"


----------

